# Bikeshops für FR undDH in umgebung Anröchte/Lippstadt



## Bazingaaa (24. August 2014)

Guten tag .... Wir werden zum 1.12/1.1 Umziehen von Hamurg nach Anröchte .Nun wollte ich mich schonmal informieren Was und wo es an Bikeshops gibt in der Umgebung Anröchte/Lippstadt gibt . Mit dem Fokus FR und DH . Wäre super wenn jemand was weiß und Details zu den Shops geben kann , Kompetenz ,Marken usw


----------



## Mountain77 (24. August 2014)

Hallo,
dann schon mal willkommen.
In Lippstadt selbst gibt es Loeckenhoff, ein ZEG Händler mit relativ grossem Angebot
http://www.rad1.de/Fahrraeder/Mountainbikes/Downhill-Dirt-Freeride
aber wenig in Richtung FR/DH. 
Die anderen Shops sind eher Strassenrad lastig.
Wenigstens für den Feierabend ist ein kleiner Park in Reichweite
http://www.warsteiner-bikepark.de/
Winterberg und Willingen sind gut 1 Stunde Autofahrt entfernt, in dieser Richtung gibt es dann auch ein paar Shops.
Im Anroechter Wald selbst gibt es eine schoene Runde. Meld dich, wenn Du im Land bist. 

Gruß M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain77 (24. August 2014)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/biken-in-anroechte-sauerland.675364/


----------



## OWL_Biker (24. August 2014)

Nach Bielefeld fährst du 1 Stunde. 
Dort gibts Sattelfest (Specialized und etwas Stevens) und Radstand (Lapierre, Cannondale und auf Anfrage Norco und Rocky).
Beide sind auch gt Richtung FR und DH aufgestellt.


----------



## wolfi (24. August 2014)

moin,
den laden kenne ich noch aus meinen aktiven motocross zeiten (ist aber schon 20 jahre her)
seinerzeit hatte er einen guten ruf in der mc-szene, obwohl ich pers. andere erfahrungen gemacht hatte...
wie das bikegeschäft ist... keine ahnung.
aber ense ist gut 20 min von dir entfernt.
gruß
wolfi
hier der link:
http://www.zweirad-schiermeister.de/


----------



## Bazingaaa (24. August 2014)

Ich freue mich schon wie sau , aber das dauert noch sooooo lange ... Handycap ist das ich kein führerschein habe :-( ist der warsteinerpark der nächst gelegene ?


----------



## chichoo (26. August 2014)

Ja , aber Winterberg und Willingen sind auch nur ca 25km weiter.


----------



## Bazingaaa (15. September 2014)

Sieht nach Besichtigungen der Wohnungen bis jetzt stark aus nach warstein oder rüthen aus . Leider ist auch ne Wohnung in lippstadt noch im Gespräch , in dem fall kotze ich tierisch ab .


----------



## wolfi (15. September 2014)

ey,
also ich pers. würde lieber in lippstadt wohnen wollen.
die stadt ist total nett
rüthen..... oh gott!!!


----------



## sven-r (15. September 2014)

Also zum biken mögen Warstein und Rüthen interessanter sein, aber rein von der Struktur her mag ich Lippstadt schon am liebsten. Selbst als ich damals in Rüthen/Westereiden gewohnt hatte stand immer fest, Lippstadt. Aber gut, vielleicht ist Wohnraum wo anders billiger...?!


----------



## Bazingaaa (16. September 2014)

Nach warstein von lippstadt aus geht's nur mit Bus da ich kein Auto habe , dauert 1-2 Std je nach Uhrzeit , und sonntags fährt wie es aussieht kein Bus .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sven-r (17. September 2014)

Bin auch schon auf dem Bike nach Warstein gefahren, als DH'ler ist' s da schon schwerer, stimmt.


----------



## Bazingaaa (17. September 2014)

Von wo ? Wie lang braucht man


----------



## sven-r (17. September 2014)

Vom Lippstädter Süden über Anröchte und Beleke. Dauert gut 1,5 - 2 Stunden mit dem MTB und ist nicht ohne.


----------



## Bazingaaa (18. September 2014)

Na ich sag mal mit nen 18 kg downhiller kannst es vergessen


----------



## chichoo (21. September 2014)

Wir fahren mehr oder weniger regelmässig nach Willingen oder Winterberg. Hätten noch Platz für ein Bike wenn mal jemand mit möchte.
Fahren aber meist nur ca 4h da unsere Hunde immer warten : )

Bei Interesse einfach melden.
Kommen aus Geseke


----------



## Bazingaaa (21. September 2014)

Wäre lippstadt , ABER. ...... Gibt zeitliche Probleme mit dem Umzug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RadpunkCycles (11. Oktober 2014)

Ich stelle uns mal vor...Radpunk Cycles im Kreis Soest Stadt Welver. 

www.radpunkcycles.de

Ride On


----------



## Mainjet (30. Oktober 2014)

Turbomatic in Warstein


----------



## Mountain77 (21. Juni 2016)

In Kürze gibt es in Lippstadt im Industriegebiet am Wasserturm einen neuen Shop:
http://s-cycles.de


----------

